# RESTful API weiß nicht weiter



## Bucki (10. Jan 2019)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde,

ich hoffe ich bin hier im richtigen Threadbereich gelandet. Ich steh momentan voll aufm Schlauch... Für die HS müssen wir ein Warenlager erstellen (das kann erstmal ganz simpel sein und brauch bloß 2-3 Waren enthalten). Dazu sollen wir als IDE Eclipse JEE sowie RESTful Jersey verwenden. Nun bin ich Elektrotechniker und habe noch nie was von Java oder Front/Back-End Programmierung gehört (C#,C,C++, Assembler, VHDL alles kein Prob, aber Java habe ich bis jetzt zum Master noch kein einziges Mal anfassen müssen), was mich hier irgendwie vor eine riesen Hürde stellt... Ich habe mit x Tutorials zumindest mal ein "Hallo Jersey" auf einer localhost Seite mit Apache Tomcat hinbekommen, jetzt weiß ich aber absolut nicht weiter wie ich das erstellen der Webseite angehen soll.  

Bisher sieht es ja so in der Java Klasse aus (mit vorher import&co):

@GET
    @Produces(MediaType.TEXT_HTML)
    public String sayHtmlHello() {
      return "<html> " + "<title>" + "Hello Jersey" + "</title>"
          + "<body><h1>" + "Hello Jersey" + "</body></h1>" + "</html> ";
    }

Kann mir dazu jemand eine Startidee bzw eine gute Seite geben? Für Hilfe wäre ich euch sehr verbunden!

LG Bucki


----------



## mihe7 (11. Jan 2019)

Bist Du Dir sicher, dass Du via REST-Services komplette HTML-Seiten bereitstellen sollst?


----------



## Bucki (11. Jan 2019)

Zumindest in dem Sinne, dass man Dinge zum Warenkorb hinzufügen kann und dann noch zur "Kassenseite" weitergeleitet wird, ja. :/ Weiß nur absolut nicht, wie ich jetzt in die sayHtmlHello eine komplette Seite mit Funktionen drücken kann... mir fehlen halt selbst die einfachsten Grundlagen.


----------

